# Gore 3-9-20



## legalskier (Mar 11, 2020)

Temps: mid 40s to 60 by afternoon; Conditions: variable from firm corduroy & corn early to chunder & mashed potatoes later
Leaving  Catamount I headed up to North Creek for the night to meet some folks  at Gore. A brilliant full moon gave me hope that the night would be  cold. Awoke to temps in lower 40s which quickly rose during the morning.  Went straight up to Straight Brook but Rumor wasn't open yet, so we  headed over to Lies which was basking in the morning sun.

Sorry about the sideways pic. Skied all the other open trails up there like Hawkeye & Chatiemac which was getting a bit bumped up. Headed into the Chatiemac Glades with some difficulty negotiating around exposed rocks and fallen branches here and there among the heavy natural snow but then getting rewarded where it opens up further below. Double Barrel was bumped up but numerous objects required slower careful skiing. We snuck into Straight Brook Glades which have a nice pitch but some obstacles here and there like fallen tree limbs. Snow cover in there was very good. Finally they dropped the rope on Rumor and it was like an army of ants attacking candy melting in the sun.
Waiting my turn to drop in-

Huge bumps-

Catching my breath at the bottom-

The snow was very soft & deep. We stayed there until our legs got wobbly. 
Later hit the Dark Side Glades which were in excellent shape-

Also hit Darby Woods nearby. If you're wondering when I'm going to get to Burnt Ridge with its miles of awesome tree skiing, I'm not- the peak was closed. So was Little Gore, which I've yet to ski. This was a major disappointment but I suppose they had a minimal operating crew on a Monday in March. Looking on the bright side, this gives me another reason to return to one of my favorite ski resorts anywhere. 
All in all though, a great day of spring skiing with a nice goggle tan to boot.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 13, 2020)

Ski Bowl is done for the season. Not sure about Burnt Ridge, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was also done.

Love Burnt Ridge. LOVE it.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 13, 2020)

I was up there Monday as well! Rumors was sweet! My son bought his season pass for next year and used it this year. One thing about Gore, is some skating and poling is always required! Nice mtn otherwise and nice to see how much they have done wit the place! Thought the old High Peaks double could stand to be upgraded!


----------



## Harvey (Mar 13, 2020)

The skating is a crucial part of what makes Gore great.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 13, 2020)

Harvey said:


> The skating is a crucial part of what makes Gore great.



HAHA. Guess we better get used to it, since it will be my home mtn in a couple of years. Nice thing is, Whiteface is not too far either!


----------



## Harvey (Mar 13, 2020)

Congrats, I think you'll like it.

Think about this, if Gore was only one peak (Bear Mountain) as it was in 1964, there would be no skating.  When you have multiple peaks there are likely to be traverses in between. Would Gore be better if it was much smaller? Not in my opinion.

https://nyskiblog.com/gore-mountain-topography/


----------



## legalskier (Mar 14, 2020)

andrec10 said:


> I was up there Monday as well! Rumors was sweet! My son bought his season pass for next year and used it this year. One thing about Gore, is some skating and poling is always required! Nice mtn otherwise and nice to see how much they have done wit the place! Thought the old High Peaks double could stand to be upgraded!



Did you happen to see the pair of bald eagles circling over Straight Brook?  Everyone stopped to have a look.


----------

